# The most dominating skyscraper?



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Also, sears tower is all black, which makes in 10 times cooler


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

for Southeast Asia, it must be the Petronas Towers in KL, Malaysia...


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

The towercomplex of the Renaissance Center in Detroit


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

The Taipei 101 offcourse.


----------



## sarimanok (May 3, 2011)

^^ love it, very colorful!!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KOMTAR

Komtar in George Town, Penang, Malaysia. A 230m tall tower in the middle of a now UNESCO World Heritage city. The heritage buildings are 2-5 storeys tall.


----------



## ChiSkyline (Jul 27, 2011)

Sears Tower!!! 

Sears Tower, at night by thefuton, on Flickr



Sears tower at night by erik_bruecken, on Flickr

*Sears Tower in the Skyline*

Chicago at Night by Hector Cortes, on Flickr
​


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^hm it's not that dominating


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Mike____ said:


> ^^hm it's not that dominating












Yes it is. It's just it's surrounded by a sea of very tall buildings as well.. some supertalls


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

redstone said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KOMTAR
> 
> Komtar in George Town, Penang, Malaysia. A 230m tall tower in the middle of a now UNESCO World Heritage city. The heritage buildings are 2-5 storeys tall.


argh I hate that thing. Its a UNESCO World Heritage Site now!


----------



## ChiSkyline (Jul 27, 2011)

Mike____ said:


> ^^hm it's not that dominating


 I could kind of see why you would think it's not dominating considering the fact it's in a denst, large, high skyline, with mostly skyscrapers and some supertalls and Taipei 101, for example, is next to a bunch of high rises which makes it look dominating. But the Sears Tower is black, tall, and bulky which makes it dominating. Especially if you look at it alone. 


Willis Tower by Pat Hawks, on Flickr


Chicago Willis tower by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

The Burj Khalif surely having been built in the middle of little more than a desert.


----------



## rahim.katchi (Dec 29, 2008)

Abraj Al Bait


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Mike____ said:


> ^^hm it's not that dominating





Sarcasticity said:


> Yes it is. It's just it's surrounded by a sea of very tall buildings as well.. some supertalls





ChiSkyline said:


> I could kind of see why you would think it's not dominating considering the fact it's in a denst, large, high skyline, with mostly skyscrapers and some supertalls and Taipei 101, for example, is next to a bunch of high rises which makes it look dominating. But the Sears Tower is black, tall, and bulky which makes it dominating. Especially if you look at it alone.


I think his comment was sarcastic


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Rembrandttoren, Amsterdam


















erwin van meer


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I don't think the Rembrandttoren is dominating.


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

Sunshine 60 Tokyo








Torre Colpatria Bogota








MesseTurm Frankfurt








One Court Square New York City/Queens








Bank Of America Plaza Atlanta


----------



## trenger (Jan 19, 2010)

Torre Caney


----------

